
Movix.ai – Movie Recommendations with Deep Learning - tdionis
https://movix.ai
======
tdionis
Hi, Everyone!

We are big fans of artificial intelligence and have just launched a new movie
recommendation service - [https://movix.ai](https://movix.ai). Just click the
movies and tags you like and the system does the rest - in a few clicks, the
systems adapts to your preferences and gives you the movies worth watching!

P.S. Service is free of charge, no registration required. We very much
appreciate your feedback and comments!

~~~
maximkk
Nice service, thanks!

------
pravj
Looks amazing, the interface is slick too.

By the way, I was able to add a same movie to my 'like list' twice. (Snapshot
[1])

[1] [https://ibb.co/cceEqk](https://ibb.co/cceEqk)

~~~
tdionis
Hi, thanks for your feedback!

Actually, it's not a bug, but a feature :)

If you want to tell the system that you like particular movie more, than
others, you can like it twice or more.

For example, if you like "Alien" a few times, movix will show you more like
"similar" films (like Aliens or Predator)

~~~
pravj
OK, that's cool.

But, instead of using some space for the same blob, I would have considered
adding a NUMBER to convey the same.

~~~
tdionis
Yeah, sounds like a great idea, will think about it!

